# Oil suddenly leaking in 03 Jetta GLS Auto., Using 5W20



## dancthetank (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello,

I recently bought 5W20 Castrol EDGE with Syntec (from Costco in Canada),and started to notice quite a bit of oil leakage from under the engine area of my car. 

I was previously using 10W30 oil. Had my mom buy it and used it by mistake....

I'm not a mechanic, but I was going to take a look today and see where its coming from specifically.

Any ideas? has anyone seen this issue when switching oils previously?


----------



## dancthetank (Mar 16, 2014)

Solved the issue, simply didn't tighten oil pan tight enough....


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

That is rather thin oil and does not carry any VW certs. I would expect more lifter noise, and possibly more oil consumption.


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*No 5-20!!!*

girlfriends 13 malibu spec'd 5-20 dexos oil, used it once at first 1,000 change, dumped at 5,000 added a qt + down at change, looked like water coming out. put in Amsoil 5-30 signature series, still not needing any at 11,000, same oil i put in her 2.5 jetta, traded because she wanted a "change" 5-20 is for a half mpg not for engine life!!!


----------

